# Phaeton Door Corrosion



## silverphaeton (Dec 2, 2007)

My passenger side door has what looks like a rust bubble, which seems very odd considering the doors are aluminium. I know that aluminium oxidises, but I would not expect it to look like this. Originally I thought this mark was a paint blemish, but then it started to get bigger. VW have agreed to correct the problem, but I am very interested to see if anyone knows what this is or has had a similar problem. The car is now 13 months old.
Pic:


----------



## petermueller (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Door Corrosion (silverphaeton)*

My bet is galvanic response- ferrous vs. non-ferrous metal.
Some additional information: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1697780



_Modified by petermueller at 10:07 AM 12-3-2007_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Door Corrosion (silverphaeton)*

Hello from another (UK) East Anglian (that makes three on this forum I think, me, Aristoteles and yourself).
I doubt I have any good ideas, but am interested really to keep an eye out myself for the same problem, since I have a similar aged car.
I cannot quite work out where this is, can you do a larger photo, or describe position?
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 7:39 AM 12-3-2007_


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Door Corrosion (petermueller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petermueller* »_My bet is galvanic response- ferrous vs. non-ferrous metal.

Say, didn't Galvanic Response open up for Judas Priest back in '84?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Door Corrosion (silverphaeton)*

Hi Roger:
Where exactly is the problem located on the door? The picture is too close-up for me to figure out the location.
Michael


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Apologies for the poor picture, but I think this is where the location in the original photo is:


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Door Corrosion (silverphaeton)*

If the location shown in the close-up photo at the top of this thread is in fact what you suggest in your photo, then my first guess is that portion of the car has been repainted since the car left the factory. The paint surface looks awfully rough.
I have seen Phaetons that have corrosion problems as a result of repainting. In every case, the cause is that the body shop was careless with the fasteners they used - they did not read and follow the instructions in the body repair manual, which are very explicit about precautions that must be taken to avoid galvanic (dissimilar metal) corrosion.
It also appears to me that the lower left corner of the shiny part in the photo at the top of the page has been pressed deeply into the underlying substrate, and this has likely exposed the bare substrate to the atmosphere.
Michael


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Corrosion / paint problem on driver door*

Hello all
I recall seeing a similar post to this some months ago but can’t recall it.
The shots below show the edge of the driver’s door on late 2005 Phaeton. It looks like a bodged touch up job, but the paintwork is original.
Originally I noticed the damage close to the window, then this week the problem close to the lower trim..
Do I recall some speculation on the door skin being Aluminium and the frame being steel and some anodic type reaction arising. 
Does anyone recall any outcome to this previous query? I am due for a service at the end of the month, so I have forewarned the garage…
Thanks
Henry








[URL]
[IMG]http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn115/fortyplus_photo/doorbottom.jpg








_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 9:43 AM 4-9-2008_

_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 9:45 AM 4-9-2008_

_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 9:45 AM 4-9-2008_

_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 9:46 AM 4-9-2008_


_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 9:48 AM 4-9-2008_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Corrosion / paint problem on driver door (IrishPhaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IrishPhaeton* »_Hello all
I recall seeing a similar post to this some months ago but can’t recall it.
]

I think that this was it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3572122
However it seems Silver Phaeton never came back (such are Norfolk folk, so we Suffolk folk say).
I have a tiny bubble myself on my 2006 car below the drivers door mirror so I am also very interested in anyone else's comments and experiences on this.
PETER M


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Corrosion / paint problem on driver door (PeterMills)*

Peter 
thanks for that link. I bought the car at ~10 months and the garage were 100% clear that no repair had ever been done, and to there is no indication that the paintwork is other than from the factory. 
It will be really bad if develops measels... or worse...
Henry


_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 1:33 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

i think this is common with most phaetons...infact mine has it below the driver side door mirror. i initially thought it was repainted but that is definitely not the case if this is indeed widespread.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (itsallbeendonebefore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itsallbeendonebefore* »_i think this is common with most phaetons...infact mine has it below the driver side door mirror. i initially thought it was repainted but that is definitely not the case if this is indeed widespread. 

I had a spot about the size of a half dollar bubble up and flake off at my driver side (left) door window.


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

I also have a few bubbles but not as bad as Henry's. I went to my local dealer but they are not a body shop so could not comment on the problem.


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

hello, 

i too have some lovely "scabs" on both front lower door panels. 
i will also have one massive one developing soon where my rear passenger door has been damaged (damage coincides with visit to dealer for new rear door lock!!! though i can not prove it was caused by them







!!)


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (toph)*

Looks like a veritable epidemic !
Just discovered this on the leading edge of my passenger (left) side front door, just in front of the mirror


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Paint Problem*

Here is the still small bubble on my April 2006 car.

I am very interested to hear if anyone has got to the bottom of the cause and found a solution.
PETER M
 


_Modified by PeterMills at 2:50 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Paint Problem (PeterMills)*

The exterior paint of my '04 is bubble free but just to be different I have some bubbling on the painted surface of one of the two [plastic?] pieces that joins the dashboard to the instrument hood (above the valet and rear sunscreen switches). The interior of my Phaeton is and continues to be rain and snow free. Anyone else? Is it fixable without major disassembly?


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Paint Problem (PeterMills)*

Small update from me today.
Following a real runaround from my dear friends at CityGate VW (another story, maybe another post!) I saw another 06 TDi Phaeton (Black) at their Chalfont bodyshop today with the exact same bubbling as my car. I think VW need to pay some attention to this, it is clearly an issue at some point during assembly.


----------



## Tegid (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Paint Problem (M1LUM)*

Hi All
I have the same problem on Left hand front door and rear right hand door. Mine car came straight from the factory - no respray.
This looks like a very common problem.
Cheers
Tegid


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Paint Problem*

As I posted the original query, an update. Had the car in for it's 60,000 mile service yesterday (replaced the original (!) front brake pads, rears still have 50%).
Agnew VW Belfast don't think there will be any problem having the work done under warranty, but have to wait for UK VW approval.
Also they plan to replace the plastic trim at the bottom of the door which have bulged. This is surprising as we don't generally use salt on the roads in Ireland.
Have to say I am a bit concerned about this as warranty is now over (60k miles) and bodywork problems would be a nightmare. What is the exact UK warranty on the paintwork, does anyone know?
While I am happy it will be repaired, I don't think there will be a clear explanation, but that is not the garage's fault.
Rgds
Henry



_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 3:09 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

if I remember correctly, the car came with a 3 year/60,000 mile paintwork warranty and a 12 year corrosion warranty.
Harry


----------



## W12mike (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Corrosion / paint problem on driver door (IrishPhaeton)*

I almost feel ashamed, but with no comparison of cars, I had the same kind of problem on my LR Discovery My99.
On my old Disco, it was galvanic corrosion between the aloy door skin and the steel door frame. (not possible to cure, design fault)
I belive the photos above are also showing galvanic corrosion.
It coluld quite difficult to find out why i happens.
I know of one case where a car manufacrurer finaly found the reason of corroding door skins, it was a staniless steel carrier inside a rubber seal! (put in there to prevent corrosion







)
//


----------



## gbh999 (May 22, 2008)

I have this corrosion on the bottom of 3 doors of my 2005 Phaeton.
VW are sending an assessor today(22/5/08) to look at it. The Body shop says it needs 3 new doors.
It's done 50k miles and still under warrantee.
Gerry


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

A quick postscript.
VW approved the repair of my door under Warranty and I picked the car up today looking as it should.
Body shop manager says it was a paint defect, there was no issue with the metal underneath at all.
ps lost two fillings due to the nonexistant suspension on the Golf Plus loaner, my, was I pleased to get back in the Phaeton.


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Corrosion to Phaeton*

I have recently noticed minor corrosion to the drivers door mirror housing (the black metal to which the door mirror is attached) of my 2003 MY. The metal is bubbling under the paint finish.
My local VW dealer advised that the perforation / rust warranty (12 years) will not cover it as "mirrors are not covered as they are regarded as add on items".
Has any one else had this issue. I am tempted to dispute the VW repudiation but wonder if I have a case. Any thoughts?
Chris


----------



## am993 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Chris Milnes)*

Same on mine, I also noticed the same thing starting at the bottom of the B-pillar (same black paint as the rearview mirror mount). I will take this up with VW. I do not think VW can reject your claim: it's the rearview mirror mounting point that's in question, not the rearview mirror itself.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

The black trim strips on the B-pillar are quite easily replaced (two bolts on the frame of the door) but I'm not sure him much the replacement parts are. I know that VW issued a recall for the parts since mine were changed for free when I took the car for some warranty work last year. 
Harry


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Chris Milnes)*

Mine too. My understanding on the "rust perforation" is that it must be just that, a "perforation", i.e., a hole. Bubbles and'or surface rust don't count. In effect, you have to wait until it rusts all the way through. Any one else have any experience with this?


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

One supposes that the doors, hood and trunk are also "add-on items" since they are not welded to the main body structure of the vehicle . . . perhaps your dealer owns a farm, I detect a strong barnyard odor.


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Stinky999)*

Looking through this forum, found VW TB 66-06-02 (VW USA).
This states that all Phaetons 2004 MY and before were fitted with exterior front and rear door B and C pillar trim pieces with inadequate corrosion protection. 
This was remedied by the supplier from July 2004, VIN 3D_58000001 (apparently).
The technical bulletin states that if customer complaint re. corrosion is recieved, all 6 trim pieces should be replaced and a kit part no. 3D7 898 094 is available for this purpose.
I have sent this TB to my dealer and requested they reconsider...
Chris


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Chris Milnes)*

My last car had them fitted under warranty and it was on a 05 reg but built in 04


----------



## mlong1 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Chris Milnes)*

I have an 04 and both rear view mirror door plates had rust bubbles.
They were repainted under factory warranty about 2 months ago.
Last week I was waxing the car, and noticed another bubble on the left side one...








My car was still under the new car warranty and the repair was covered under warranty.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (mlong1)*

Before buying my car, I went to see an aubergine 2004 V8 in Germany that had faint worm-like rust swells under the paint on the rear left door, just above the handle...


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

Last July my VW dealer completed the repair of my driver's door paint bubbles (as described above). they concluded it was corrosion under the stainless trim, where paint had been damaged during assembly allowing moisture to seep to the metal. They cleaned back the areas and although I did not inspect, they advised that they found no pin holes through the aluminium to the steel frame behind. Before repainting etc.
They advised me that I was wise to bring the car in early, as soon as a really very small bubble was noticed by me, as they felt this avoided a more serious problem. They also confirmed that the repair, agreed to and covered by VW UK was in their opinion ‘corrosion’ and not ‘paint’. Therefore if the same problem emerges again - in the same place or elsewhere - within 12 years of supply of the car I would expect to have it repaired at no cost to me under the 12 year corrosion warranty.
PETER M


----------



## Vacheron (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad this thread got revived as I had not previously noticed it.
Last week when I was washing the car I noticed the same problem right at the back of the drivers door (RHD) just above the mid-line chrome trim.
I mentioned it to my dealer when the car was in for other work last week and they said they would take some photos and send them to VW who would make a decision. 
Got a call back from them on Friday to say that VW had agreed that the job is a claim under warranty and that they need the car in for 3 days to preform the rectification.
I am convinced that it is an issue with galvanic corrosion, given the aluminium doors and that all the posts i've seen are right next to metal door trim parts. It looks like this could turn out to be a very common problem for many owners in the years to come.
I'm also wondering if VW will perform some kind of preventative measure on all affected areas, or just repair the cosmetic damage. I hope it is the former! 
*My door corrosion photo:*


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Vacheron)*

Paul
I have an almost identical problem on 2 doors. Car went in for inspection last week and I am awaiting a call from VW to approve the repairs.
Frank


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Vacheron)*

Paul,
This may well be galvanic corrosion. 
I have had in the past a Lotus 7 and a Range Rover and still have a Series 1 Land Rover, all of which have the aluminium on steel frame issues so I am experienced in and sensitive to that - as are you obviously. What is interesting in the case of my 2006 Phaeton that there was only a single 'bubble' area that became visible pretty soon, after around 18 months - to be precise when the door was stripped they found a second adjacent concealed area. Both areas were treated last summer, when the car was a bit over two years old. It is now three years old and have been no other bubbles that I can see and I watch pretty carefully.
My point being that if this was fundamental galvanic corrosion it would be more likely to be coming out here and there on my car. My local dealer Wolsey Ipswich (who are very professional and thorough) were pretty sure that the problem was assembly scratches allowing moisture to access the aluminium surface and oxidise/corrode rather than the steel frame and aluminium reacting.
In any event I feel, as I am sure will others, will that this is something for owners to keep an eye on and pool their experiences.
Finally am I right in feeling this is a rather a UK problem? I would have expected this to be be more prevalent in NAR cars than seems the case. 
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 8:46 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_
...
Finally am I right in feeling this is a rather a UK problem? I would have expected this to be be more prevalent in NAR cars that seems the case. 
PETER M

No. I have seen your exact type of worm-like corrosion on a 2006 German Aubergine car I went to see last June.
P.


----------



## Vacheron (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Frank: I don't think there will be any problem getting approval. It looks like VW must be well aware of this issue by now, and certainly my dealer seemed surprised at the speed which the approval came straight back from VW.
Peter: Thanks for the extra info. My Phaeton was registered in Feb 2007, ie. warranty expires in 10 months. I was considering the UK specific thing too and that perhaps salting the roads in winter exacerbates the problem? 
My previous car was a Japanese Spec Mitsubishi which had no undersealing protection because I was told that they don't salt / grit the roads in Japan. Following Zaphh's comment, I am wondering which states in the US use salt/grit, and if the problem is less prevalent in those which don't or those which get no wintery weather at all? 
Incidentally, my 1995, thin paneled, non undersealed, not designed for gritted roads, Mitsubishi took 12.5 years (9.5 in the UK as summer and winter daily driver) before I started to begin to see corrosion like this.


----------



## noshmail (Mar 31, 2009)

It would seem obvious to me that this would also occur on the Bentley. Would I be correct in that assumption?


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Vacheron)*

Paul
Got approval today from VW to have my doors repaired. Since my last post I've discovered some more minor corrosion on a third door. 
I have a copy of the bodyshop report and the total bill will be in excess of £2000 !
Just as a footnote, my supplying dealer, Danes of Chester were most unhelpful. Didn't really want to know and not interested in supporting me. 
In contrast my local dealer, Breeze of Southampton have been excellent and arranged everything,including a replacement car for the 7 working days the car will be in the paint shop.
Will not be going back to Danes for my replacement car next year......and you think that in the current climate they would be quite keen to hang on to a loyal customer


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Francis007)*

Francis,
Interesting to hear your progress. Also about the additional 'bubbles'.
Have Breeze or their bodyshop indicated their conclusions of the cause? Ie do they think it is a reaction between aluminium and steel (galvanic corrosion) or oxidation of the aluminium outer skin through water seeping under damaged paintwork or what? 
I am watching my car carefully and there is no repeat whatsoever of the problem so far, so I am becoming more confident that it is not galvanic corrosion. I would be particularly interested if Breeze/Bodyshop find any 'pin holes'. 
With a 12 year corrosion warranty on these cars I think we can all be quite relaxed about this issue, and hopefully VW will not anyway want the Phaeton to have a reputation for corrosion. However the more information we can collect the better, from my point of view, and our collected wisdom should increase the chance of a correct and permanent remedy on cars affected.
So keep posting on this, everyone. please.
PETER M


----------



## churchy (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

I had my drivers door repaired earlier this year for the same problems and like Francis it was carried out at Breeze, Southampton.....excellent service from all the team.
Barry.


_Modified by churchy at 1:39 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (churchy)*

Barry,
Same questions to you then, if I may. What did Breeze say was the cause?
PETER M


----------



## churchy (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter,
The conversation didn't really cover the cause of the problem as I was more concerned about getting the necessary approval for repair. Having read various posts on the subject I just assumed the cause was galvanic corrosion as there was no damage to the paintwork i.e. the damage was from the inside out.
Barry.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (churchy)*

Barry,
Interesting.
The problem with galvanic corrosion explanation is that if it is that, then we will probably all have to replace doors in due course, at VW's cost up to 12 years. Because if the aluminium skin and steel frame not being properly isolated from each other is the cause, then no amount of external repair will solve the inherent problem.
My dealer told me that they had treated my problem area from the outside, and that they found no pin holes (which would have been the galvanic route to the bubbling I think, though there may be a few specialists with more knowledge out there to correct me). They therefore assumed it was oxidation of the aluminium surface where it had been scratched right through the paint, under the respective trim, as the trim assembly took place.
I will be very interested in what Francis and any others having these repairs are advised on this, if they would ask and pass it on. I will be much happier if we can get a clear explanation of the cause of this problem, and think that other forum members who have not yet experienced this problem will be best prepared as well if we can get to the route of its cause.
PETER M


----------



## nigelfudge (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Chris Milnes)*

I have 3 doors on a 2007 phaeton that are corroded - VW respraying them under warranty. VW did not let on that they have this problem.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Chris Milnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris Milnes* »_Looking through this forum, found VW TB 66-06-02 (VW USA).
This states that all Phaetons 2004 MY and before were fitted with exterior front and rear door B and C pillar trim pieces with inadequate corrosion protection. 
This was remedied by the supplier from July 2004, VIN 3D_58000001 (apparently).
The technical bulletin states that if customer complaint re. corrosion is recieved, all 6 trim pieces should be replaced and a kit part no. 3D7 898 094 is available for this purpose.
I have sent this TB to my dealer and requested they reconsider...
Chris

Chris,
My left side mirror trim (rear portion) is bubbled on my '04. It would be nice if VW threw in the lower door pannel trim mounts if they are in a spending mood. Keep us informed weather VW will 'eat' the parts and labor on '04 Phaetons with corrosion problems.

Ron

_Formatting fixed by Michael, content untouched._


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:09 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Rowayton)*

*Archival Note:* Merged three different discussions (from 2007, 2008, and 2009) about the same topic into this one thread. As a result, some cross-references given above may lead to broken links - however, all the content is now here in this one post.
Michael


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Rowayton)*

VW agreed to make a goodwill gesture of 40% parts and labour towards the cost of a new mirror.
What I did not realise at the time was the mirror mount (black painted aluminium) is an integral part of the mirror assembly rather than a separate trim piece.
So the replacement part was the mirror in its entirety including turn signals but without the body coloured surround.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris Milnes* »_Looking through this forum, found VW TB 66-06-02 (VW USA).
This states that all Phaetons 2004 MY and before were fitted with exterior front and rear door B and C pillar trim pieces with inadequate corrosion protection. This was remedied by the supplier from July 2004, VIN 3D_58000001...

Just to avoid confusion, that particular TB - which also applied worldwide, under a different reference number - specifically addressed corrosion on the *trim pieces* between the front side windows and the rear side windows. It has nothing to do with corrosion on the body of the car.
The discussion about replacing those trim pieces is here: Exterior Pillar Trim Corrosion on Phaeton Doors.
Michael


----------



## Malek (Nov 12, 2009)

Having just had treated: 2 doors, numerous trim pieces and 4 road wheels replaced on my 2007 model due to corrosion I speak with some experience.
The body shop informed me this was becoming a regular occurance with the phaeton and I believe that this corrosion will obviously reapeat itself in another 2.5 years.

Lastly my understanding is that all the "trim" panels are not classed as bodywork and so do not have a warranty beyond 3 years, and that replaced trim only continues the initial warrenty so no repeat repairs.
My discussions with VW UK on this continue as its not the dealers fault.
ps I really like the car but am really dissapointed with this issue.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Malek)*

This corrosion conversation (about corrosion on doors, not simply the trim pieces) is quite fascinating. I think there has only been one report of corrosion from a North American owner, and that was when the car was very young - so, it might have been a one-off.
It appears that this discussion is morphing into a discussion of corrosion of the actual body of the car - not simply corrosion on the window trim pieces, which is fully discussed (with a solution provided) here: TB 66-06-02 - Exterior Pillar Trim Corrosion on Phaeton Doors or corrosion of the ferrous metal strip embedded in the lower door moldings, which is fully discussed (with solution provided) here: Lower Door Trim Strip Corrosion.
All of the reports of corrosion on an actual body part of the car are coming from forum members who operate their cars in the UK. Do you think there could be some causal factor that is unique to the UK? This may or may not be related to the vehicle itself... by this I mean UK vehicles are unique because they are RHD, so, the problem might originate with the unique RHD configuration, or; maybe the cause of the problem has nothing to do with the car and is somehow related to the geographic region that the car is operated in.
Like I said, fascinating. I am sure we will all figure it out eventually, right now, it is kind of like being 25% of the way into a complex jigsaw puzzle.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (Chris Milnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris Milnes* »_VW agreed to make a goodwill gesture of 40% parts and labour towards the cost of a new mirror. What I did not realize at the time was the mirror mount (black painted aluminium) is an integral part of the mirror assembly rather than a separate trim piece.
So the replacement part was the mirror in its entirety including turn signals but without the body coloured surround.

Hi Chris:
I have seen evidence of corrosion on one of the rear view mirrors of my car as well, in exactly the same place that you report - on that shiny black piece that covers the point where the mirror attaches to the door.
I first noticed it about a year ago - just a couple of tiny bubbles - and I have been watching it since then. Much to my surprise, it has not spread any noticeable amount in the last year, despite the fact that I live on an island and have the Pacific Ocean on three sides of me, less than a mile away in each direction.
I think I am going to just leave this alone. If it ever gets to the point where it needs attention, I'll take the mirror off the door (not an especially difficult task), then bring the whole mirror assembly to a paint shop and have them prep it and refinish it. At least there are no worries about 'paint matching' with this particular component - it is isolated on its own, surrounded by the different colour body paint.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Great to have you interested in this subject, it really puzzles me and, as a long haul owner, with one encounter to date and no repeats I really want to get to the bottom of the cause.
PETER M


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter:
I'm going to guess that the 'cause' is probably identical to the cause of the corrosion on the side window trim panels - an error in the preparation process before the part got painted. Because the problem has been so benign to date (very slow progression of the degradation of the painted surface), I'm just going to leave it as it is, and not take any action unless the problem gets worse.
Michael


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_This corrosion conversation (about corrosion on doors, not simply the trim pieces) is quite fascinating. I think there has only been one report of corrosion from a North American owner, and that was when the car was very young - so, it might have been a one-off.
Michael


As an original owner of an '04 Phaeton in Texas, I have a small spot of bubbling I noted several months ago, just below the chrome strip on the driver's side rear door. After reading this post, I'll try to inspect the entire car more closely and post a picture of the bubbling I see soon. I think my car was built in Nov. '03.
Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (rscharf)*

Hi Robert:
OK, do post a picture.
Just a note to remind everyone - there are *three* different "topics" associated with corrosion:
*1)* Corrosion of the shiny black trim strips on either side of the side windows - that is dealt with here: Corrosion on trim strips adjacent to side windows, so, please don't post about that on this thread.
*2)* Corrosion of the matt black trim strips on the bottom of the doors - that is dealt with here: Corrosion on lower edge of doors (trim strip), so, please don't post about that on this thread.
and, finally:
*3)* Corrosion anywhere else on the vehicle, including on an actual body panel, or on the shiny black parts between the exterior rear view mirrors and the vehicle - that is discussed here on this thread.
I don't want to give the impression that Phaetons are corroding everywhere - that is not the case at all - it's just that we have topic-specific discussions for each problem, because each of the three different problems was reported in a different year.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Corrosion to Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
The (very small) problem that I had:

Was resolved a year ago, there has been no repeat. At that time my VW dealer and their (independent) paint shop felt that this was a surface corrosion on the aluminium with the most likely cause being damage (probably surface penetrating scratching) at first assembly. There was apparently no evidence of pin holes suggesting galvanic corrosion coming through the aluminium from below caused by the proximity of aluminium panels over steel frame - a common problem on Land Rovers and Lotus/Caterham 7's which I have seen and owned.
All this (i.e. the damage at first assembly) sounds logical to me at this stage in the 'ageing' of existing Phaeton, subject to any new evidence, except for the question why is this almost exclusive to the UK? If there is a local effect (some environmental chemical, or winter road surface treatment) then that would suggest a more serious vulnerability of the car construction. 
If this was a global problem then I imagine VW would be very concerned for the reputation for their top brand, because it is mainly found in the UK perhaps it is something VW are not taking so seriously just dealing with it locally as an when; but why on earth is it apparently mainly in the UK???
Other UK owners seem a little reluctant to obtain and post their dealers comments on this, perhaps because they are worried about resale of their cars in due course where there is a record of a problem. My own take is to get written confirmation that it is corrosion (albeit only apparently on the surface) gives clear evidence to support a remedy by VW in the future under the 12 year corrosion warranty, and not a bad thing to have. 
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 11:40 AM 11-17-2009_


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (rscharf)*

As an original owner of an '04 Phaeton in Texas, I have a small spot of bubbling I noted several months ago, just below the chrome strip on the driver's side rear door (the chrome strip just below the window). Pics from today below. I didn't see any other bubbling after a quick look around the entire car.
Views from close-up to further out:
































Robert


_Modified by rscharf at 3:29 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (rscharf)*

Robert,
That looks and sounds very similar to my problem, which as I say has not repeated or appeared elsewhere since. My dealer complimented me on bringing it to their attention early, ie before it could develop, and they accepted I understand in conjunction with VW that this was 'corrosion' (i.e. covered by the 12 year warrantly) and not a 'paint defect' (3 year warranty). I would be interested to hear what you are told if you take it up with your dealer.
Elsewhere Michael more has just posted the following:
"Quote, originally posted by iberkoko »
...that corrosion issue that I have seen posted. It should come under the long term corrosion warranty shouldn't it?
No, the corrosion warranty does not apply unless there is perforation. But, VW has been pretty good about resolving corrosion defects relating to parts (e.g. the black panels on either side of the side door windows)."

Which does rather contradict what I understood; but Michael is generally right on all such things so I perhaps I need to rethink. Of course when I refer to no apparent perforation this does not mean that it does not exist, only that it is not visible. If there is a fundamental problem as a result of the base value variation between steel, zinc and aluminium (I tend to think that there is not) then microscopic perforation must exist. 
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 8:34 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Door corrosion*

Hi Folks! I'm a fresh owner of a 2005 Phaeton 3.0TDI. Brought it home from Germany two weeks ago. Now we've got two grey "exotic" VW's in the family - the other one is a 2007 EOS. Not yet clear which one is mine and what belongs to my wife








Reason for me writing in this thread is that I have some evidence of the corrosion happening OUTSIDE the UK. I hope this will convince you Brits that there's no conspiracy behind this.
In my search for the "perfect circa 2005-2006 Phaeton" I inspected thoroughly two vehicles here in Finland (one from 2006 @88000km, other from 2006 @66000km). Both had a spot or two in their doors, noticeable but not really serious.
I ended up buying a VERY nice 3.0TDI from 2005 with a whole 145000km on the odo from Germany (it's been driven for a whole 100 000 km on autobahns within only the last two years!). Car is in very good shape, except for the "typical" (as it seems) corrosion issues:
- Lower door trim needs to be replaced (i know, discussed in another thread)
- Both mirrors have pretty nasty corrosion spots but this can be fixed with a little work
- And guess what: as I inspected the car before purchase I noted corrosion spots in two of the doors. One seemed to have started from a minor "ding" in the middle of the door. Other was in the corner of the door panel and may have been caused by a stone chip. But as I've now thoroughly inspected the doors, there is a buble spot or two on EVERY door. Where most spots are, there is no sign of external damage whatsoever.
Looks like I need to have all the doors completely repainted.







Oh well, despite this the car still feels like a dream on four wheels.
Regards from Finland,
Jouko


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Door corrosion (jkuisma)*

Hi Jouko,
Welcome etc.
Interesting to hear of your German (i.e. non UK supply vehicle) corrosion. Are you planning to see if a local to you VW dealer will repair it under the 12 year corrosion guarantee? 
PETER M


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Door corrosion (PeterMills)*

Peter: Thanks!
I do have some experience with our local dealer/importer concerning the out-of-warranty repairs on imported cars. How should i put it, they are not too excited. But I know there is a "factory claims system" the dealer fills in the warranty requests into. In the case of my other car, the EOS, I got 50% compensation from VW factory for replacing the AC compressor, even though the 2-year warranty had just expired. So 50% was paid by VW, i paid the other 50% and the local dealer happily invoiced us both.
In this particular case of door corrosion, the preliminary judgement of my local body repair shop is, that this is most likely a paint/surface fault. There appears to be no external damage to paint, but perhaps something was left on the surface of the door panels prior to painting at the factory, eventually causing a crack in the outer paint layers, letting moisture under the paint... and you know the result.
This kind of fault is unfortunately not covered by the 12-year corrosion warranty. And if there is no serious damage to the aluminium door panels, it is no biggie to sand down the door surfaces, treat the corrosion spots and then paint over. Not worth much fighting with VW if the cost totals in "only" a few hundred euros... 
Will of course talk with the local VW dealer soon. And will not give up easily. I don't know how you're treated if you have an "imported" vehicle in other European countries but here in Finland we have this fairly "special" system where new cars are taxed HEAVILY (it is calculated based on emissions, typically + 30-40% on top of the "net price" of a new vehicle). This means that new cars in Finland are easily 1.5 times the price of cars in, say Germany. If you import a used car yourself, you have to pay tax for it, too, but usually it pays off. But once you get that "imported" car to a local official VW dealer (or any other make) you're given a "B class citizen" treatment. Oh well, I am used to that already. This means, in practice, that I am at the mercy of the VW Factory claims processing and will not receive any goodwill from the Finnish import organization.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Door corrosion (jkuisma)*

Hi Jouko,
Finland may be expensive for cars but from what I hear it has plenty of merits too.
Thanks for your thoughts. Your comments on the paint bubbles are interesting, I am tending to agree that it may be purely surface and not so serious an issue albeit that this means it is not covered by the 12 year corrosion warranty. Why otherwise would it not re-emerge or emerge elsewhere?
PETER M 


_Modified by PeterMills at 1:29 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Thought i would pass on that i collected my car from the body shop yesterday after they had it for 2 weeks to repair corrosion to the 2 rear doors.
This was carried out under VW warranty despite the doors having been repainted 3 years ago, under warranty, for corrosion. I found VW luxury to be more than helpful with this. Also when i collected the car i was told that the lower door trims had been replaced under warranty although i hadn't raised this with VW. 

Stefan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

My car is at the dealer now. I get under warranty 4 new doors, both sides repainted,,very happy with VW about this solution.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
I spotted a smal bubble about 5cm aft of the passenger side mirror, which is located quite close to the cromed strip and looks like a corrosion spot.
So it all seems to indicate that I joined, not the 2P club, but the PDC (Phaeton door corrosion  club). First the lower door strips, and now this.
The point is that I do not trust the VW dealer paint shop where I have my car serviced, because they did a terrible job on my Phaeton's drivers side rear wing just to remove some tiny scratches. Therefore I would very much trust a local paint shop. 
The only thing that concerns me is whether or not VW uses some special procedure to remove those rust spots and afterwards to protect the aluminium door panels. Is anyone aware of it?
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Quote:

*Contact corrosion! *
On the Phaeton, the doors, bonnet and boot lid are made of aluminium. When
installing these parts, take special care regarding contact corrosion. 

Contact corrosion can occur if unsuitable fastening elements (screws, bolts, 
nuts, washers) are used. 

For this reason, only connecting elements with a special surface coating are 
installed (Dacromet). These elements are coloured green for recognition. 

Furthermore, rubber, plastic parts and adhesives are made of non-conducting 
materials. When in doubt about the reusability of parts, you should, in general, install new parts. 

I think VW are treating us extremely well in their corrosion warranty assessments, but they don't like non-VW approved body work, and you might invalidate any further door work. In English, 'cutting off one's nose to spite one's face'.

Chris

_Postscript by Michael: Here's the excerpt from the Repair Manual that Chris has cited above:_


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeap Chris, I know what you mean but... I am not too confident with that VW bodyshop.
I will try to spare some time tomorrow, and pop in the VW dealer and the local paint shop in order to have a word with both and see what they come up with.
You see, the point is that las week I went to have a look at a 2002 Phaeton W12, which was on sale at one of the main VW dealers in Madrid, and after having a look at the car which was not in a very good condition, I walked through the bodyshop where they were refinishing the passenger door of a 2011 A8 that was on sale too. 
To my surprise all four windows were down, the interior of the car was full of metal fillings and the outer surface of the refinished door was ground with a very coarse disc, as much that is was really rough to the touch. To my knowledge aluminium panels have to be sanded with 220 or 180 grit paper...
These are the sort of things that scare the hell out of me!

Gabriel


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouch. Not good. I hope you find somewhere better!

Best,
Chris


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

wouterjansen60 said:


> My car is at the dealer now. I get under warranty 4 new doors, both sides repainted,,very happy with VW about this solution.


Wow, 4 new doors! What an amazing offer. What did you do to get 4 new doors by VW courtesy? Did you have so much corrosion that a repair no longer was possible?
Willem


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

wouterjansen60 said:


> My car is at the dealer now. I get under warranty 4 new doors, both sides repainted,,very happy with VW about this solution.



Just to be clear, both problems as below mentioned by Michael was applicable to all doors. 
- Corrosion of the matt black trim strips on the bottom of the doors - that is dealt with here: Corrosion on lower edge of doors (trim strip) ( in my
case on all doors)

and

- Corrosion anywhere else on the vehicle, including on an actual body panel, or on the shiny black parts between the exterior rear view mirrors and the vehicle - that is discussed here on this thread ( in my case 2 doors driver side)

Regards,
Wouter


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I think almost everyone in a salted-road country/state has had at least one set of the door rubber trims fitted. VW will often pick it up under warranty, but they seem to have secret rules as to whether they like your request or not.

As for the doors, they seem to have thrown up their hands and just get on with repairing or replacing them, provided you have good service history and not too many miles. They just did my four. My neighbour's Audi A8 has the same problem.

Chris


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

*I found the culprit!!!*

Hi all,
Finally I took my Phaeton to the local and very much trusted paintshop.
After disassembling the door interior panel and exterior mirror we were able to remove the chromed window trim. To be honest I did not like what I saw: 
The chromed window trim fits onto a sort of laid down S shaped carrier. This carrier is welded to the uppermost part of the outer door panel just by the window frame black trim area. From this point onwards, all the way along the door towards the exterior mirror, the carrier offsets progresively creating a gap about 1mm wide .
The gap is filled with paint in some areas, but not along the whole lenght, therefore on those locations water can ingress/wetten the unpainted top inner edge of the outer door panel, blistering up the paint as time goes by :banghead:. It is clear that this process is agraveted on those cars driven on salty roads during winter.
To me, the solution would be to remove the blistered paint, to fill the gap with sealant and to subsequiently repaint the damaged surface. 
So far, paint blistered on the front passenger door only, however I am going to have all four doors inspected and reconditioned as needed. Good news are that the local paintshop uses Standox products, which are recommended as per "Klavierlack paint application instructions, technical bulletin". Therefore I will have the damaged surfaces reconditioned according to this bulletin.
Have a look at the pictures below. Mind you, they were taken from a short distance so it is a bit difficult to spot the depicted door area.
Cheers.

Gabriel

Appearance of the blistered area after removing the chromed window trim:











After some cleaning:











Weld seam and lapjoint:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Gabriel, 

Thanks for the photos, although a bit depressing! 

The bubbling looks typical of what I have seen on P and A8. I suspect that there must also be other causes than the 1mm gap that you photo'd at the top, since it sometimes appears lower down the panel. 

Good luck for a permanent and good-looking repair. 

Chris


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

WillemBal said:


> Wow, 4 new doors! What an amazing offer. What did you do to get 4 new doors by VW courtesy? Did you have so much corrosion that a repair no longer was possible?
> Willem


 Hi Willem, 

Basically they checked the mounting of the lower plastic covers and a minor corrosion point on the door. They mentioned they could repair, although could not guarantee it would last over a period of time. So, they came without even asking with this solution. The job will take about two weeks, incl. all paperwork and approvals. So..... Hope i have the car back on the the next lowland meeting  

Cheers, 
Wouter


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

wouterjansen60 said:


> ...The job will take about two weeks .... Hope i have the car back on the the next lowland meeting


 OMG  Meeting is within 3 days from now....not 2 weeks. But I will pick you up from the railway station if needed...


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi felllow Phaeton owners, 

As mentioned before, i will get under warranty of VW 4 completely new doors. Here some pics what it all was about. Indeed Willem, no change the car is ready this weekend. During this sundays Lowlands, ill park my hirecar around the corner  

As you can see, "my baby" does not have any issues below the chrome window strips at all, just behind the middle chrome door strip and lower black stips, both outer and inner side. A tip for you all to check carefully. Hope these foto's are helpfull for all of you. Again, and i have to emphasize, well done VW to keep promises, same to my dealer Apoint Amsterdam, chapeau! 

Cheers, Wouter


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I had my MY05 GP0 inspected today by VW garage with the hope of getting repairs done under warranty. The tech inspected carefully the tops of the doors and the front edges, and all along the trim strips top and middle. And the boot, inside and lip. He seemed to think that getting authority to repair was a formality - and that of course they'd replace the rubber trims on the door bottoms as well. He also thought that they might replace the bright black trim alongside the windows too where there were bubbles showing. He did seem to know what he was looking for!

I'm waiting now with baited breath... I'll let you know how I get on.
Regards
M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

apparently VW said yes to all four doors on the MY05 GP0 ... so now just waiting for a date etc...

Taking the MY2008 GP1 to be looked at in ten days... that only has one door with anything visible to me.

I'll keep you posted. 

M


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep, there is indeed a serious problem with the production of the doors around that period. Mine was mid 2007. Nevertheless a great service from VW. It took them about 3 weeks from approval till repair (incl. Ordering all items).

Of topic, Unfortunately i discovered last friday 2 of 3 bolts of my DPF ( diesel part. Filter) went off ( broken), so dealer suggested frendly to replace whole new filter, cost 1400 Euros %{#]^]{. On my question how that could happen a big question mark. I know dealer replaced a year ago the rear differential.... Well, noe looking for a smart solution ( welding)?

Cheers,

Wouter


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Wouter,
Are those the bolts that bolt the DPF to the front exhaust pipe by means of a flange?
If so, why don't you drill the DPF flange in the places where the bolts were originaly located and just bolt through the DPF flange to the front exhaust pipe flange? You could then use some 10.6 high strength steel or even stainless steel nuts and bolts to make sure that they do not break again.
I hope it helps.

Gabriel


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

My phaeton is at vw atm to have the 4 doors and boot repaired under warranty as they had bubbles appearing. They did try to fob me off but after a few calls to vw phaeton customer service and it was approved


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Broken DFP bolts (diesel particle filter)*

Hola Gabriel,

You are completely right, its about the 3 front bolts as part of the DPF. Stupid me, I suggested this solution to the chief technican and get as replay " Noooooooo way, too hot bla bla , replace the whole thing or otherwise it seemed i was dooooooomed" 

Anyway, after recovering with a cup of tee (and the last left croissant from that day), i decided to take the car with me and will bring it this monday to a local trusted garage, and will ask for this exact job, drilling out 2 flanges and add 2 new new connections. Sometimes i just cant understand the dealer, sometimes they do great work, but sometimes........ It seems they lost now a loyal customer....

Cheers and keep you updated!

Wouter


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Gabriel,

The fixed bolts of the DPF where replaced for just 35 euros at a "normal" garage while VW requested 1400,- Euro excl, 21% VAT. Good thing is that i am happy with the end result and VW made appologies for their arrogant behaivior after confronting them with this case.

Back to door the original topic "door corrosion" again. I am happy with my recently replaced 4 new doors and both car sides sprayed. No windnoise neither rainwater entering. I was worried about this.
Cheers, Wouter


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,
VW said the doors need to be replaced and have ordered the parts. They say there is no eta as the parts on on back order and have offered me the car back short term until the parts arrive. Should i take it back or wait? I have been driving a 1.2 micra since 22 oct 

Thanks
Raz


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Raz,

Indeed it can take up to 3 weeks in order to get your car back. Better bring it home meanwhile, and probably without sidestrips..

I had the same experiance, so it will take some weeks in total incl. Installation and painting.

Cheers,
Wouter


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

MY08 GP1 with two doors with problems - VW said yes. MY05 GP0 with problems on all four doors and boot. VW said yes but only 70%... ie they think I'll pay 30%. Not yet had the discussion with them to reset their expectations.

Regards

M


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

I love that................."discussion with them to reset their expectations" i think that's a phrase i might be using from now on

Stefan


----------



## Oirish Kev (Apr 22, 2012)

I too have this issue. Car has been in (and is now returned) for 7 weeks with no bodywork done. Time to call VW methinks


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

Please tell me that there are other owners on this forum who have NOT had door corrosion problems.


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> Please tell me that there are other owners on this forum who have NOT had door corrosion problems.


I believe there are owners who have recognized the problem and there are others who just have not noticed yet or do not care. I dare to claim that ALL Phaetons develop the bubbling corrosion issue. Some cars have it worse than others. All Phaetons I have ever looked into, with more than three years of age or so, either have had their doors and hatches repainted or show signs of bubbling. The places to look are at the lowest quarters of each door (above the plastic trim pieces, under the chrome trim strip), the proximity of upper chrome strips under windows. In trunk door, look at the inner seams near the edges. Same for the hood. 

Fortunately VW seems to be pretty easy to get to pay for the repairs. You can only imagine how much this will end up costing them... Phaeton is not the only car suffering from the aluminium contact corrosion. A8's are pretty notorious for this, too. 

Yes, I know, Phaeton owners in Arizona or similar "desert" climates; you probably make an exception. I am talking about cars I have seen around in Northern Europe. Snow, slush, salted roads... :sly:

Fortunately the rest of the (steel) body seems to resist rust pretty well. The doors are REALLY expensive to do at your own expense. The bill on my car was about 5000 euros (VW paid it all). And this was simply a respray - no doors were replaced. The unfortunate thing is, that we've heard reports from owners that the symptoms have come back so this can be difficult to cure permanently...

I love the car but simply hate rust/imperfections in body panels. Our car is now in perfect shape and I am hoping it stays that way. We'll have a long future together. But if the rust comes back and VW is not picking up the tab again, it's time to change the car.

Jouko


----------



## Mantaray4600 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm picking mine up from VW on Tuesday after having all four doors treated/sprayed and all four wings 'blown in' to match the colour exactly ... total bill to VW is £2200 + VAT

Having covered around 200 miles in the loaner Golf TDi at 50mpg, I probably saved £50 in petrol money over the 10 days !


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Kingsley said:


> Please tell me that there are other owners on this forum who have NOT had door corrosion problems.


Hi Kingsley

My first Phaeton was registered in August 2006 and showed the usual signs of corrosion on both front doors in the third year of ownership, Both doors were re-sprayed by VW at Main Dealers without any problems.

My current car was bought new and first registered in March 2010. I gave it a thorough wash and wax last week and there are no signs of corrsosion on any door, mirror housing, bootlid etc. 

So perhaps the Factory have sorted the problem. Just as a matter of interest,are there any GP3's ; the first would have been registered after July 2010 I believe, that show anything ? 

Frank


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Kingsley said:


> Please tell me that there are other owners on this forum who have NOT had door corrosion problems.


My observation of this discussion (Door Corrosion) over the past 5 or 6 years leads me to believe that it is exclusively a United Kingdom problem - although within the past year, there have been reports of similar corrosion from Netherlands as well.

At first, I thought that the problem was caused by exposure to the saline atmosphere present in the UK (and Netherlands), and I still think that is a prime contributor to the problem. But, there has to be more to it than just the presence of a saline atmosphere, because we have not had any reports of similar corrosion from either of the North American coasts, or from the middle east (in particular, the UAE).

I live on a peninsula of an island in the Pacific Ocean, and I am surrounded by salt water within 1 km on three sides. I park my Phaeton outdoors. I have not noticed any corrosion of door panels, in fact, the island I live on is almost a haven for 'old-timers', with lots of 1960 and 1970 cars still on the road and still in excellent shape. 

So, there has to be a second contributing factor - perhaps temperature (it rarely, if ever, gets below freezing where I live), perhaps road salt or other chemicals put on the road to melt ice or snow, or perhaps something else we have not yet figured out.

I would not be at all concerned if your Phaeton is based in CH - the airflow there is primarily from the north or the south, and not saline. I know from my professional work that there are no corrosion problems with aircraft that are based in CH, it is certainly not what would be called a 'saline atmosphere'.

Michael


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Michael,



PanEuropean said:


> My observation of this discussion (Door Corrosion) over the past 5 or 6 years leads me to believe that it is exclusively a United Kingdom problem - although within the past year, there have been reports of similar corrosion from Netherlands as well.
> 
> At first, I thought that the problem was caused by exposure to the saline atmosphere present in the UK (and Netherlands), and I still think that is a prime contributor to the problem. But, there has to be more to it than just the presence of a saline atmosphere, because we have not had any reports of similar corrosion from either of the North American coasts, or from the middle east (in particular, the UAE).
> 
> Michael


I live in mainland Spain, almost in the center of it, and the front passenger's door of my Phaeton suffered from paint blistering too. I also spoted a V10 and W12 some time ago that had some blistering under the door chromed trims.
It is true that I live right in the middle of the mountains and that salt is spread on the roads during winter time. But honestly I believe it has to do with the tooling used to weld the door panels. 
If you observe the pictures I posted, there is a gap alonside the upper edge of the door, between the door panel and the U shaped channel where the chromed trim attaches. When the door is painted I belive that in places where the gap widens, the paint does not penetrate enough, leaving some regions uncoated. It is then, on those regions, where blistering starts developing.
Perhaps after a number of assemblies the tooling cannot make the door components to fit properly, therefore it might well be that the Phaetons in which blistering shows up are those with "out of spec weld seams". Just a thought though.

Gabriel


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Corrosion in Texas, See Post #60*



> Originally Posted by PanEuropean: we have not had any reports of similar corrosion from either of the North American coasts, or from the middle east (in particular, the UAE).


If you see post #60 in this thread, I live in Texas and have bubbled paint just below the window trim strip on the rear driver's side door.

Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Gabs08PHTN said:


> ...I believe it has to do with the tooling used to weld the door panels...
> ...the paint does not penetrate enough, leaving some regions uncoated. It is then, on those regions, where blistering starts developing.


Hi Gabriel:

That is an insightful thought.

I wonder if the vehicles that have the additional coats of paint (the 'Klavierlack' finish) are less susceptible to this problem than cars with the regular paint finish - this because there are more coats of paint on the Klavierlack cars?

Along a similar line of thinking, I wonder if certain 'regular' paint colours are more susceptible to corrosion than others, perhaps because the paint is a bit different in viscosity from colour to colour, or perhaps because less paint needs to be applied with certain colours?

Michael


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

I should get my car back next week after getting all 4 doors replaced and the boot repaired under warranty. How long shall i wait before i wax it?

Thanks in advance

Raz


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

To my best knowledge you can wax the car staight after you will get the car back from the bodyshop, as the carpaint is sealed by heating.

Cheers,

Wouter


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> How long shall i wait before i wax it?


As Wouter said, you can wax it straight away as long as you use a product which does not have any abrasives in it. This means that you should use a special "finishing" vax without any cleaning properties. My choice would be Autoglym's Extra Gloss Protection (the "golden" bottle). What you need to avoid for the first few weeks is a product like Autoglym's Super Resin Polish (the "red" bottle). The brand of the vax does not make any difference but I trust that you guys in the UK are familiar with this particular British brand of quality car care stuff.

The paint and clearcoat layers are hardened by "baking" the whole car in an oven after spraying but the paint does harden up somewhat more during the next few weeks. And, as the new paintjob should be faultless and have no whirls or scratches, there's no point in using a polishing wax on it.

On the other hand, most body shops end up treating at least a part of the new paint job with rubbing compound, followed by car wax, even before the customer gets his vehicle back! This is because body shops quite often try to hide the (evident) difference in the shades of the new and old paint by softly fading out the new paint into the old. In case of resprayed doors, the doors of course get the new paint all over them. 

But then, the body shop may respray a small section of the car's fender, too! The idea is to get a soft fade from new paint to the old. The fender is then treated with a new layer of clearcoat and the borderline of new and old clearcoat is polished (and then waxed). If done properly, this is OK procedure and will look best. 

If done improperly (as was the case with my Phaeton which had had one of its doors repainted by the previous owner) the fading on the fender is done on improperly cleaned, non-prepared original paint surface. And both the paint and clearcoat are faded out at the middle of the fender panel (the right way would be to fade out just the paint but apply the clearcoat to the whole fender, all the way to panel seams). Cutting corners like this caused the clearcoat to start peeling off from the middle of the fender after just two years. What I ended up doing was buffing off all of the new paint and clearcoat by using a gentle rubbing compound. Fortunately the original paint and clearcoat were in perfect shape under the new paint and there really was no difference in the shade of the newer and original paint. 

So it may be a good idea to ask at the body shop: "how did you match the colors, did you fade out the new paint to the fenders?". So if ever the clearcoat on "never resprayed" fenders start to peel one day, you know who to talk to. It was a shame my paint job was ruined back in Germany so I never paid them a visit.

Jouko


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Collected my GP1 from VW bodyshop today. Going dark so couldn't see it all properly - but looks very nice. I left the GP0 with them.. hope to get that back with refreshed doors and boot at the end of next week. I'll post more details then.

Regards

M


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm still waiting to get mine back as the door seals are on back order.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Lord bass said:


> I'm still waiting to get mine back as the door seals are on back order.


 Same problem is afflicting my GP0 now.. waiting for door seals. But this gives me time to argue a bit with VW about the black trims that are on the front door where the door mirrors mount. They are bubbling with corrosion at the bottom... VW didn't want to change/repair them... but are having a think about it.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

There's a TB for those trim pieces that indicates replacement. Michael posted it somewhere. It turned out to apply to all countries other than the US.....


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> There's a TB for those trim pieces that indicates replacement. Michael posted it somewhere. It turned out to apply to all countries other than the US.....


 Thanks Martin... that rings a bell now you've mentioned it.... I'll have a look.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

It's Campaign 66_C4. 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Chris. GP1 is clear on these trims, but the GP0 has some bubbles. But it's the black trim on the door mirror mounts that's worst. Just realized that these are integral part of the £300 mirror assembly... so might be more of a challenge..... 

I'll see what they say.... 

M


----------



## Rayston (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, 

I had the same mirror mount corrosion on my 06 back in 2010 and was told it was not covered under bodywork warranty. They gave me an 80% contribution to a replacement so I paid £60. The other side has now corroded in exactly the same way and the best offer was a 20% (50/50 between VW and my dealer) contribution at a cost of £443 to me. Repair, as opposed to replacement, by the bodyshop would be about £130. 

Corrosion bubbles to 3 doors were accepted under bodywork warranty last month, but bulging of the lower cover panel to the n/s/f door due to corrosion was refused despite having already being replaced previously. Logic doesn't seem to apply somehow!!! 

I'll be interested to hear how you get on. 

Regards 

Ray


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

With the lower covers, I successfully argued with Liverpool that they be replaced as the retaining bolts sheared off during removal. If the bolts go, the covers wont go back on straight and look even worse. 

As they broke them I expected replacements; they weren't happy, but I did say that if they could reattach them as they were before then I'd be happy. Obviously they couldn't. 

It's got to go back in for it's 3rd time door repainting/repair soon. Hopefully there will be no argument for the repair itself, I'll cover the lower trim issue first and also the missing floor plugs.


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> With the lower covers, I successfully argued with Liverpool that they be replaced as the retaining bolts sheared off during removal.


 Right. The repair procedure explained in the workshop manuals instructs to replace the lower trim as well as the chrome trim pieces in the middle of the door. They are supposed to break at removal. It is the screws on the lower trims that are supposed to "snap" and not come off. And the painted plastic strip attached to the middle chrome trims does not come off the crome piece without breaking. 

The upmost chrome trims (right below the window glass) can be taken off and put back together and do not need to be renewed. Unfortunately, if they are pulled off carelessly (by pulling from the other end only) they will bend and will not re-seat properly. I had this problem with my door paint job. The workshop and VW refused the replacement even though the strips bulged pretty badly. 

Jouko


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

The first time I had it done in 2010, the car came back with the doors a different colour to the car (the paint hadn't been blended/blown in to the other panels) and the bottom trims hanging off. The shade and flake pattern didn't match. There was also a fine dust of overspray particles on the windscreen that took ages to come off. 

The manager told me that they hadn't blown the other panels in as that would have meant replacing the other chromes too. I refused to accept the car and held on to the loaner (which they tried to get me to pay the extra insurance for!). The car looked like a Leicester taxi. I suspect they were on the fiddle and trying to pocket the extra cash allocation for the trims etc. 

When I did get it back the right colour, I failed to notice that the door chromes had been masked this time and there was some over-spray onto them. 

I hear that there has been a management change in Liverpool since then. 

The second time, the service was good, via Stafford VW who took the trouble to prep the car beautifully before I collected it.....I got the impression it had been returned from Liverpool filthy.


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

I finally got my car back yesterday. I must say it was worth the wait


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Lord bass said:


> I finally got my car back yesterday. I must say it was worth the wait


Good to hear. I'm still waiting. Delay caused by argument over the door mirrors. They have now agreed to do these and have supplied them... but the B pillar black trim pieces are on back order... The GP0 has been in the body shop now since 15 January. It does feel like a long time just to sort out a bit of body remediation. Good job I've got a spare to be riding around in!

M


----------



## Rayston (Mar 31, 2012)

> gartracescort

> I hear that there has been a management change in Liverpool since then

> .....I got the impression it had been returned from Liverpool filthy. 

Hmmm....no surprise there then. You wouldn't believe the debacle I had with them across 3 years to 2009. I would never ever use them again. I go elsewhere these days although I'm still disappointed that corrosion and trim panels cause problems on such a beautiful car which is still a joy to drive.

Hope yours is finally sorted.

Ray


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

Lord bass said:


> I finally got my car back yesterday. I must say it was worth the wait


After all the time the car spent at the body shop today i noticed a corrosion bubble on the bonnet. The only panel that wasnt repaired so time to call VW again hopefully it wont take as long as last time


----------



## V10Mike (Jan 24, 2007)

n968412L said:


> Good to hear. I'm still waiting. Delay caused by argument over the door mirrors. They have now agreed to do these and have supplied them...
> M


How did you get VW to agree to replace the door mirrors? -I tried this a couple of years ago, but even after an extended argument they refused, saying they were "trim" and hence not covered by the corrosion warranty. They have also refused to replace my lower door trim strips, for the same reason.


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

V10Mike said:


> How did you get VW to agree to replace the door mirrors? -I tried this a couple of years ago, but even after an extended argument they refused, saying they were "trim" and hence not covered by the corrosion warranty. They have also refused to replace my lower door trim strips, for the same reason.


Interesting. In my 2007 (MY2008) car door trims have been replaced twice, the second time I made a small contribution, maybe £80.

Currently I have some very small door issues at the chrome strip along the top of the door and after some discussions and initial refusal, VW UK they then also agreed to replace the mirrors (Nov 2012)
I then had the nuisance of needing a new engine so the work was delayed but should go ahead sometime soon.
Initially I had feedback from VW that mirrors were only replaced if the mirror corrosion was only related to underlying door issues, but from a google search, it appears as if lots of VW mirrors corrode in the same way as the Phaeton.

So like many warranty/ goodwill issues, policy is not firmly set.

Regards
Hugh
Dublin


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

V10Mike said:


> How did you get VW to agree to replace the door mirrors? -I tried this a couple of years ago, but even after an extended argument they refused, saying they were "trim" and hence not covered by the corrosion warranty. They have also refused to replace my lower door trim strips, for the same reason.


Post #109 in this thread from Chris cites the campaign number for the replacement of the black trim strips on the B and C pillars. I merely asked VW what the difference was between these, where the paint bubbles.. .and exactly the same corrosion mechanism on the door mirrors. They seemed to accept this logic. Further - I suggested that for my GP0 as it's 7 years old I'd be quite happy if they just repainted them... but no, VW decided to replace both mirrors at around £400 a shot. I didn't argue....

Regards
M


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

I think I attempted to ask this question before but are there any owners here with GP3's or late GP2's that are showing any signs of door sill or mirror housing corrosion ?

My 2006 GP1 was afflicted and sorted out by VW. I have a careful look at my 2010 GP2 periodically and there are no signs of any corrosion at all and the car is almost 3 years old, so perhaps the Factory has sorted it.

Frank


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

Francis007 said:


> I think I attempted to ask this question before but are there any owners here with GP3's or late GP2's that are showing any signs of door sill or mirror housing corrosion ?
> 
> My 2006 GP1 was afflicted and sorted out by VW. I have a careful look at my 2010 GP2 periodically and there are no signs of any corrosion at all and the car is almost 3 years old, so perhaps the Factory has sorted it.
> 
> Frank


My 2006 had door corrosion in 2007 & 2008 ... replaced with a Nov 2007 (MY2008) which just showed the first small spot of upper door (close to mirror) and also mirror corrosion (both equally) in November 2012


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hugh....just sent you an IM

Frank


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Got the GP0 back yesterday. From the invoices it seems that VW have spent about £4k on it. Generally I'm pretty pleased. Some niggles like bits of masking tape still on, and polish not properly polished off... and a muddy mark on the bonnet... even though the car has been valeted and prepared. Looks good from a distance all shiny and with the tyres blacked... but a bit disappointing that the attention to detail is lacking in places.

GP1 gone back to have the door mirrors changed... so by the end of this week I'll have two Phaetons at home again... for the first time this year!

Overall I'm very pleased with VW for honouring a sensible interpretion of warranty... but the effort involved in pushing it all to a conclusion has been rather more than I might have expected. Mainly this is appalling communication between VW dealer and me and between VW dealer and VW Luxury Cars. Getting these people to put anything in writing is almost impossible. Sometime I will write up the whole experience... 

M


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

n968412L said:


> Got the GP0 back yesterday. From the invoices it seems that VW have spent about £4k on it. Generally I'm pretty pleased. Some niggles like bits of masking tape still on, and polish not properly polished off... and a muddy mark on the bonnet... even though the car has been valeted and prepared. Looks good from a distance all shiny and with the tyres blacked... but a bit disappointing that the attention to detail is lacking in places.
> 
> GP1 gone back to have the door mirrors changed... so by the end of this week I'll have two Phaetons at home again... for the first time this year!
> 
> ...


Interesting to hear and see the differences in pricing. My dealer replaced and spayed under warrantee all 4 doors incl. overlaying the side panels. For an extra 300,00 Euros the bonnet was sprayed as well. They spend (and showed) a total bill of 8k. Perhaps there is the difference in quality? I was very pleased with the supurb result. It took them however 3 weeks.

Wouter


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Wouter - it might be that they cost is less as they did not replace any of the doors.

I'll have to wait until the weather is a bit better to look at how good a job they have done. But so far I'm pretty pleased.

Regards

M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

What colour are your cars?? How close is the colour match?


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

invisiblewave said:


> What colour are your cars?? How close is the colour match?


Coucou antracit, perfect match


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

Today i took my car to my local VW dealer for the bonnet to be assesed by there warranty administrator. After taking various paint depth readings he said as the bonnet has been previously repainted (not by VW) and its not covered. So can anyone give me an idea of how much it will cost to have a corrosion bubble about the size of a pound coin repaired and the bonnet painted?

Thanks in advance

Raz


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lord bass said:


> Today i took my car to my local VW dealer for the bonnet to be assesed by there warranty administrator. After taking various paint depth readings he said as the bonnet has been previously repainted (not by VW) and its not covered. So can anyone give me an idea of how much it will cost to have a corrosion bubble about the size of a pound coin repaired and the bonnet painted?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Raz


Hi Raz,
When all my doors where replaced and sprayed incl. sidepanels i payed 300 euros to spray the bonnet at the same.
Cheers,
Wouter


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Wouter. Not as painful as i was expecting.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I now have both Phaeton's back with repaired doors and new door mirrors. I started discussions with the dealer about this work back in July last year... it took until 2 January to get it teed up for both of them... and I got the second one back two days ago.

But not quite there yet... one of them now has some new blemishes on the paintwork that weren't there before... 

Overall I'm pretty pleased the way VW have taken these door defects seriously... and they've been pretty helpful. But don't expect a written audit trail... As you can imagine there've been some twists and turns... and the lack of written agreement has been a hampering factor.

Some irritations I was expecting - like they flattened the convenience batteries... others were a bit more of a surprise. I was also asked to make a modest contribution to the GP0 repairs - which for a car 8 years old in April did not seem unreasonable.

I'll probably write this up more fully sometime. But very pleased so far... even if it has taken a bit of pushing and pulling to get here.

Regards
M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

How close was the colour match on the silver?? The latest cost I've seen for mine is $8372, my end of that is $500. They're painting the roof, two doors, possibly the bonnet, and replacing one mirror, the windscreen & both side windows.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> How close was the colour match on the silver??


To my eyes.. and colours and matching is not one of my strongest discriminations... it looks perfect.

M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful cars stood on beautiful pot-hole free tarmac. You are obviously not in Dorset.

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> Beautiful cars stood on beautiful pot-hole free tarmac. You are obviously not in Dorset.
> 
> Chris


Indeed not. But I think the location less relevant than who owns the tarmac.... my local council has consistently refused to take responsibility for both the road and the street lighting....


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Isn't there an old Chinese curse, 'May you get what you wish for'?

Your road could look like the Council one with my pothole in it! (see recent tyre blowout post).

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> Your road could look like the Council one with my pothole in it! (see recent tyre blowout post).


yes it could... and yes, it used to. But those of us who live there (9 of us) got fed up and did it ourselves. Which was great... but we're at the end of another unadopted unmade road that was even worse. But we clearly shamed the 5 residents of it to do the same - so now we have pristine tarmac all the way to the (slightly potholed) main road. Bizarrely the council do run the street lights on the connecting unadopted road.

But now we've done it (about 5 years ago) we've got to keep on top of it... and I'm starting to hate the frost! On the plus side, it is now worth cleaning the cars because I can get to the main road without drowning in mud!

Regards
M


----------



## Mark416 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Dreaded door corrosion*

Hi,

I do hope I am not hijacking the wrong forum here. I have recently purchased a very low mileage gp01 2007 Phaeton which is sadly suffering from the dreaded door corrosion, (all four doors).I have taken the car to be assessed by my local VOlkswagen dealership who have measured paint depths etc. They have confirmed that it is the usual Phaeton door corrosion. VW are however only willing to pay 75% of the costs as a goodwill gesture, as they claim the car is not applicable to qualify for the 12 year paintwork and body work warranty as the car does not have through-rusting. (Ie a big hole in the bodywork.) 

I am just about to pay for an independent paint and bodywork specialist report to confirm this issue and fight it further. Or am I wasting my time and better off paying the 25% to get this issue sorted?

Any advice or suggestions would be very gratefully received.


----------



## Mantaray4600 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mark416 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do hope I am not hijacking the wrong forum here. I have recently purchased a very low mileage gp01 2007 Phaeton which is sadly suffering from the dreaded door corrosion, (all four doors).I have taken the car to be assessed by my local VOlkswagen dealership who have measured paint depths etc. They have confirmed that it is the usual Phaeton door corrosion. VW are however only willing to pay 75% of the costs as a goodwill gesture, as they claim the car is not applicable to qualify for the 12 year paintwork and body work warranty as the car does not have through-rusting. (Ie a big hole in the bodywork.)
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

You'll be needing the number for VW Luxury Cars - 0800 0322278

I have a 57 plate car that was suffering the same unwanted problems, and these guys liaised between my local dealer, VW headquarters and myself to get all the work completed at zero cost to me. 
Although not technically 'on our side' they will do their best to support drivers of Phaetons and Touaregs in getting the most out of VW.

Good luck

Martin


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Mantaray4600 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> You'll be needing the number for VW Luxury Cars - 0800 0322278


You can also email them at [email protected] - but they will NEVER respond by email (or never with anything apart from a phone number).

I got my O8 GP1 done for free and my 05GP0 done for 15% cost to me. I think Lord Bass of this manor got his 05 GP0 done for free. As he had his done a couple of weeks before me I pushed and shoved... but it didn't really get me anywhere.

There are three seperate parties here - as I understand it. It's the factory paying for the work. VW Luxury cars do have some good will funding they can put in the mix I think... and the dealer - who just wants to be paid for the work.

The factory do not feel under any actual obligation to do this - and in my case they actually scaled down the funding on the GP0.... hence why I had to push and shove to get it restored. VW Luxury Cars are always very careful with their wording. So I'm not completely clear about the exact legal status and sale of goods act etc - but I suspect that an amount of goodwill is involved and as I had two to do.. I was not prepared to do too much to erode that good will.

I'd see how far you get with VW Luxury Cars. I agree with Martin - they are pretty much on our side without ever actually taking it. 

Good luck.

M


----------



## Mark416 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Martin and n968412L for your speedy replies. Yes I am dealing with VW Luxury cars, I too have found they will never email back and always call (always very polite). The one thing I have going against me is I did not purchase my car from a VW dealership, so my local dealership are so far unwilling to help/contribute. I guess the frustrating part is that the vw 12 year paintwork and bodywork warrenty is worthless, unless your car has actual through rust hole in it (their get out clause). 

It looks like I may have to bite the bullet and pay my 25% and be thankful they are willing to contribute 75%. 
However I would warn any future 2nd owners of these great cars that may have to incur extra bills particularly if VW do cut/stop any goodwill gestures in the future.


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

same here: 2006 model and right passenger door, the Swiss workshop tells me that in the history only that door was done once already in 2010 and so now there garantee is void?

i thought that if VW already repainted the door and it rust's again it's still a garantee case?


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

apper01 said:


> same here: 2006 model and right passenger door, the Swiss workshop tells me that in the history only that door was done once already in 2010 and so now there garantee is void?
> 
> i thought that if VW already repainted the door and it rust's again it's still a garantee case?


I had a similar senario with my car. I had to contact VW luxury customer service who helped resolved my issue via the dealer that originally repaired the car. 

Raz


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> i thought that if VW already repainted the door and it rust's again it's still a garantee case?


In the UK owners handbook (the one in the glove compartment) it says that "if the body is repaired or painted, your Volkswagen dealer will confirm your warranty against through-rusting for the repaired section".

I take this confirmation to be a compliance test to ensure that the work followed the Paint Repair Manual. If the dealer painted it I would have thought this confirmation was implicit...

Chris


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks you guys!

these are really the right hints, will go and check this out asap!!

keep you posted.


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

So cars back from service, all the required details and photo's have been sent to general importer here in CH and the factory in Dresden. 

Let's see what they come up with as from the car's history in ELSA it's clear that the previous repaint job was done by VW...


----------



## 3655ph (Nov 22, 2012)

*warranty*

Hi all,
I have been in negotiation with VW luxury cars over the seam corrosion on my 2005 65k full service history P 
The best I have offered is 50% assistance capped at £950 for the front doors to be repaired. There was a proviso that if the doors required replacement the price would be capped at £1600. This seems a lot for 5 small rust bubbles it wouldnt be so bad but I had the power steering pipes replaced last month due to corrosion at a dealer price of £1300.
Does anyone have contact details of a senior manager that i can dispute this matter with?

Phil UK


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Got 60% but total was 1700CHF? They needed to repaint the whole door....

The rust was really only two bubbles, when they removed the rust the cleared area was only 10cm long, am wondering if i take the car next time to a local body shop


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

My four doors cost around £750 (CHF1000) each to repaint at the dealer's VW-approved paint shop (and that was the same quote at my usual independent shop), so any contribution under the warranty was welcome! I do not think blending a small area would be very successful, so the whole door would normally be painted.

Painting aluminium panels must be done in a certain way if electrolytic corrosion between the dissimilar metals is to be avoided. VW say that if the VW Paint Manual was not followed then future perforation corrosion would not be covered under the warranty.

Chris


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

i understand but somehow i have a bit mixed feelings about the 1700 CHF for one door...


----------



## MAXRAR (Jul 18, 2013)

*4 new doors phaeton*

Hello, my 2006 Phaeton had 2cm rust under paint on the top of the rear off side passenger door. Volkswagen replaced all four doors for new, painted perfect, 6 weeks in there workshop cost £11,000. Work done January 20013. All done under the 12 year body warranty cost to me zero. Plus had a loan car for free.


----------



## Perignon (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an 09, not bought from a VW dealer. I found bubbling on the small panel the mirror is attached to on the drivers door. I just had it resprayed by a local firm who removed it, sprayed both sides and reinstated it. For this and repairs to a badly scratched mirror on the passenger door it was £160 cash which I was happy with.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Don,

Welcome!

Thanks for that costing. A few years ago there was a TSB issued for flaking paintwork on those black trim panels, but I doubt it is still in place for more recent cars like yours.

Chris


----------



## Perignon (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome Chris. :wave:


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Chris/Don - info on the black "panels" adjacent to the door mirrors.

Firstly the TSB was for the trim panels on the B pillar and between the two windows on the rear door. They are just that. Trim panels.

The similar looking black panel on by the mirror is actually the mirror mount/body and is a substantial piece of kit both price and mass. Price around £400 I believe. Each. The VW approach is not to repaint these but to replace. I had this done on 3 (I think.. will need to dig paperwork out to check) of my four mirrors on my two Phaetons in January this year. 

I was surprised at the cost. Fortunately VW shouldered all but a few % of this.

Getting the bubbling treated by painting is a good idea if you're paying. I even suggested to VW that I'd be happy with them being painted... but they insisted on new ones. I didn't fight them.

REgards

M


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm about to take my 54 plate for the doors again (3rd time in 4 years, Liverpool each time). I will be unhappy if they won't cover it. A friend in the trade tells me the VW group has big problems with paint not staying on alloy panels. I would rather my friend did the job as I know it would last; he genuinely cannot understand why it doesn't.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I've had to go through VW luxury car helpline again today to try and get Blackburn Lookers to even call me back to tell me if they will do mine under warranty... 

over 5 times of calling them didn;t work, I even called the helpline last wek who promised to call me back and didn't...

I'm beginning to feel paranoid.....


Ian


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

*Am I risking a jinx if I ask?*

Why some owners have this door corrosion problem and not others? What percentage have had this happen, any way of knowing? So far we seem to have had no such problem, just had all 8 coils changed owing to a misfiring on cylinder 7 after driving my usual 1000kms to see my mother in England through all the rain in February. Seems a known fault with VAG V8s. But no other problems to now, after about 40000 kms sincewe bought her.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> I've had to go through VW luxury car helpline again today to try and get Blackburn Lookers to even call me back to tell me if they will do mine under warranty...
> 
> over 5 times of calling them didn;t work, I even called the helpline last wek who promised to call me back and didn't...
> 
> ...


Lookers did what I think is a good job for me.... but their administration is a shambles. To be fair the body shop is in B'burn, but the guy that handled all the paperwork with VW was based in Preston... and there seemed to be permanent comms breakdown between the two branches. However when B'burn started work on it, all comms with them was pretty good.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

If it's any consolation, my neighbour's Audi A8 has bubbles on the aluminium doors.

Chris


----------



## Grize (Jul 9, 2014)

*warranty*

3.0 V6 58 plate 60k miles owned by me since new, painted under warranty 3 times on 3 separate doors - now VW will only contribute 75% for door 4 and the boot lid. 1st door that was painted now bubbled again and NOT covered by VW.


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

They are trying to say it is "edge & fold corrosion", not "through corrosion" and so only a 3 year warranty applies, BUT it has been passed to the body shop in Liverpool to contact me as they did the respray previously.

So, why was it done 2 years ago under warranty, on a 2005 car?

I feel a battle coming on as the goal posts are being moved.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm thinking a collective forum letter to head of VW could be a wise move to get a to level consensus of what dealership should be doing without quibble. 

It's only going to get harder as cars approach the 12 year limit.


----------



## Daytonabridge (Jan 19, 2014)

Just had a lovely lady from Benfield VW body centre on the phone today to book my car in to repair drivers door corrosion , the paint on the mirror mount has blown but that was refused as it's ' trim ' . I managed to buy a used mirror and will have them fit this instead of the damaged one . It's going to cost me £300 , as a 50% contribution from VW was the maximum I could get , but on reflection it will be done properly as the door needs to be totally stripped down and I wouldn't trust my local paint shop ' Bodgit and Scarper ' with all those trims , cables and speakers . 


Graham .


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Daytonabridge said:


> ...the paint on the mirror mount has blown but that was refused as it's ' trim '... ...a 50% contribution from VW was the maximum I could get...


Hi Graham:

Consider yourself lucky. The mirror mount on my car shows extensive corrosion taking place underneath the paint. There is no perforation of the paint at all, so it is clearly obvious that the corrosion is internal in nature, not a result of paint chipping. My dealer submitted a corrosion claim to VW Canada, and it was declined for the same reason - VW deems the mirror mount to be 'trim'. They did not offer me any contribution at all, even though I am the original purchaser of the car and paid $110,000 for it.

I am not very happy about this. I don't consider the mirror mount to be trim, it is a structural component that holds the mirror in place. If it was removed from the car, it would leave a large hole in the body. To me, that defines the mirror mount as a 'body panel'.

On top of all that, I think that the corrosion of the mirror mount is cause by the same manufacturing problem that led to the recall of the B pillars, which had the same coating on them. See this discussion: Corrosion on trim strips adjacent to side windows

Grrrrrr. 

Michael

*Passenger Side Mirror Mount - Michael's Car*


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

My driver's side also looks just like Michael's picture. The other trim pieces were replaced, but they wouldn't do that piece. There's evidently a design/manufacturing fault with them given the number of people reporting the same problem. Mine rarely gets exposed to rain or salt and it's still corroded.


----------



## Daytonabridge (Jan 19, 2014)

Michael / Martin , my mirror mount was exactly like yours but my local Hand Car Wash , while making a great job on the car , are sometimes a bit too keen with the jet lance and took most of the paint off . It looks terrible and that was the reason for buying a used one , VW were prepaired to re-mount the original mirror after repairing the door !!!!


Graham .


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

My right hand mirror mount is exactly the same on my 2009 Phaeton....and again they are not willing to entertain a claim as it is 'trim'

Chris


----------



## Mantaray4600 (Oct 17, 2012)

I was lucky, I speculatively pointed out the bubbling on my wing mirrors when I wanted the boot lid attended too. 

They took photos of both sides and VW agreed to replace both at no cost to me. 

Martin


----------



## Daytonabridge (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you omitted an ' a ' from the end of your name and did you flash cleavage at VW service rep. 


Graham.


----------



## rangsudh (Mar 20, 2013)

*I have the same problem...*

... as Michaels' photo shows, on both sides of my newly purchased W12 Phaeton Premiere Edition.

Dealer said they've never seen anything like it, so that proves it can't be corrosion. Sigh!

I pointed out that it was coming from underneath original factory paint without any chips or surface damage, that the upper part of the mirror mount panel was unblemished, that it was starting from the bottom where it contacted a metallic trim strip that might have caused galvanic corrosion -- all to no avail. Dealer sent for their body shop guys, who also said they've never seen anything like it and didn't really understand anything about galvanic or other kinds of corrosion -- they only understand rust. But they did take lots of pictures and then said they would have to strip the paint to determine if it was corrosion. If not, I would have to pay the full cost of repainting, estimated at a bit more than $500 US.

So I got in touch with PCC and explained the situation. Pointed out that this car was a 2004, so under lifetime paint warrant, not even the 12 year that came into effect later. Sent links to the B-pillar TSB and said this was probably the same thing. They said the same thing as dealer/body-shop -- cannot determine that it is corrosion and besides, a full perforation or rust-through was required before covering, so I would have to agree to let them strip the paint before determining if they would cover or not.

So I escalated to regional case manager and asked for some amount of goodwill -- I would let them strip and if it was not perforated or otherwise not covered, I would pay for some of the costs if they comped part of it. It would be cheaper for them than to wait until actual perforation happened. No luck. So brought the car back while deciding what to do next.

Also, during the same visit, Fidelity warranty declined to cover internal strainer in the transmission claiming "filters" are not covered. Filters are not mentioned as excluded in the RealDriver Service Contract for Platinum coverage. Wondering whether to appeal or not...


----------



## chor808 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello All,

I have what looks like a bubble about 8 inch down from the front edge of the front door. You can see it in this picture. I just got the car about 4 weeks ago. The car is a 2011 model and from the printout from VW it has had all four doors 'edge and fold rust' under warranty, this was done on the 28th of March this year. I just can't believe it is rusting after just 5 months. Is this rust that I can see or some other defect in the paint work?










What is the real cause of this issue and can it ever be sorted?

Ian


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

3 months in and no joy yet. I have a case number from VW, but the Liverpool bodyshop isn't coming back to them at all. The doors were repaired at 6 and 8 years, but there is no record of the second repair..."goodwill" repair they say:bs:

No joy with the luxury car division either as it has apparently closed! The repair from 2010 only has a 3 year warranty, they say, as it's a repair, more BS I fear....dealer sanctioned repair so the warranty should not be affected. Also the previous repairs have set a precedent, so why are they being idiotic now! Claim that the paint is only 3 year warranty anyway...we'll see about that as they were happy to fix it after 6 years, but not now. :bs: indeed!

Next move is a letter to UK MD as well as German MD. If no joy then small claims next.


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

Customer service came back to me today (well, I had to phone them) and a 50% offer has been made....Stafford dealer (apparently) hadn't forwarded the photos taken in June!!!

The charming lady couldn't answer why a factory/dealer sanctioned repair should shorten the 12 year warranty.


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

Letters gone to Mr Willis and Prof Winterkorn as customer "service" determined to give me the run-around and keep changing the story. On Tuesday the customer "service" lady phoned to ask whether I am going to accept the 50% offer; you could almost feel her flinch when I mentioned the letters (admittedly she did first ask "Mr Willis? Who's he?"....."your boss, the CEO UK").

I received another call yesterday from a charming & more senior lady who confirmed that Mr Willis' letter had been received. It may be that the 2010 door repairs were goodwill!! Well, that's news to me. They had a case last week where that was the case...she told me. She also asked what I actually want...my doors repainting please, that's all.

I was asked a few questions, mostly about my VW owning history. What is the relevance to the warranty there? This may go on, a FOI request, perhaps going on to Small Claims to include all of the 'phone calls at my professional rate of charging. It worked with Centrica (half the Board called me at work (the CEO is a very charming chap) and the Company Accountant sorted out the problem VERY fast and we came to an agreement regarding my costs; similarly with Barclaycard Insurance who reactivated a card without my knowledge and tried to stiff me with charges.


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a small point. You cannot make an FOI request. VW is not a public authority.

Glynn


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

My mistake, "subject access request". I'm just fed up with the evasiveness and the changing of their story and the moving of goalposts. Worse than BMW and that takes a lot.


----------



## V10let (Nov 1, 2014)

Just collected my car with 4 brand new doors replaced completely free - mileage is about 88,000. VW declined to replace the corroded C pillar trims so I paid full list price on the parts (fitting was free). I have just sent them a copy of the VW service campaign CC64 regarding trim replacement posted by one of our brilliant forum contributors way back and I await a response.

All 4 doors were removed, stripped, repainted and reassembled in May 2011 (also free) so maybe they should have replaced the doors then. Its a bit worrying to experience repeat paint and corrosion problems on this otherwise fine vehicle (except, of course, for the replacement of both turbochargers last year - engine out, BIG bills). Its still a joy to drive.

Ian


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

6 out 8 of my Phaeton doors repainted Jan 2013... so not that long ago... but all still completeliy perfect.


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

Car due back any time now, VW bending over backwards to help....excellent; a pity about the initial reluctance, but a big thank you all the same.

I was also told that there is a known issue with the doors and that the paint warranty has been extended to 10 years. Next job the oil leak....seems to be the dual pump!!


----------



## h6vfr (May 12, 2015)

I purchased an April 2012 Phaeton last week, with just over 55K miles on the clock. I thought I'd done enough research to be happy that there were no known issues but today I have noticed a small bubble on the paint work of the off side rear passenger door (right hand drive - UK purchased car). I'm certain it was not there last week! Looking at this thread it seems VW are starting to move away from accepting this under the 12 year anti corrosion guarantee and of course this car is now one month outside the 3 year warranty. This was not purchased from a VW dealer but I will pay a visit to my local franchised dealer tomorrow and see how far I get with this. It seems VW would not be happy with this getting out to the popular press, especially as depreciation is already a major issue for these cars in the UK. Very surprised to find this on this car at just over three years old.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I have rust bubbles in this area (this isn't my P, but it is all I have at the moment):

<a href="http://s40.photobucket.com/user/phaetonjohn/media/mirror_zpsnx1ot9me.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e212/phaetonjohn/mirror_zpsnx1ot9me.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo mirror_zpsnx1ot9me.jpg"/></a>

-John


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

So does everybody else, John!

And there's a trick to get rid of those horrible blind spot mirrors. Adjust your mirrors outwards. On the driver's side you can get it roughly right by putting your head against the glass and move the mirror until you can still just see the side of the car behind you. On the passenger side you can guess, then tweak the position later. Once in the right position, you'll notice that cars passing you will appear in your rear view mirror, then as they get close, the front of the passing car disappears from the rear view mirror just as it appears in the wing mirror. Blind spot eliminated. Takes a bit of getting used to, but it works.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay... it confuses me because the doors are made out of aluminum.
I have the standard NAR right side mirror, without that weird blind spot thingy. I found that picture on the internet somewhere.

-John


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That piece isn't technically part of the door. It's the same as the trim piece between the doors which also corrodes. There's a ROW TB for the trim pieces, but good luck with getting VW in the US to do anything about it. I eventually did, after giving the area rep a piece of my mind, but they wouldn't do the pieces behind the mirrors. You can't buy them separately, and there's a lot of labor involved in getting them off. Your best bet is to remove it yourself and find a local bodyshop to paint them. Don't forget to post pictures of the job, mine need doing too!


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I think that I'm just going to leave them. The paint is just bubbled slightly, but the paint isn't cracked.

-John


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's how mine is. For some reason I never notice it, which is unusual since even minor paint blemishes are usually sufficient to drive me crazy.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, I hear you there! I barely ever notice mine. Yet even the small surface scratches that cover my P drive me CRAZY!!! Bit of a PITA if you ask me!

-John


----------



## h6vfr (May 12, 2015)

h6vfr said:


> I purchased an April 2012 Phaeton last week, with just over 55K miles on the clock. I thought I'd done enough research to be happy that there were no known issues but today I have noticed a small bubble on the paint work of the off side rear passenger door (right hand drive - UK purchased car). I'm certain it was not there last week! Looking at this thread it seems VW are starting to move away from accepting this under the 12 year anti corrosion guarantee and of course this car is now one month outside the 3 year warranty. This was not purchased from a VW dealer but I will pay a visit to my local franchised dealer tomorrow and see how far I get with this. It seems VW would not be happy with this getting out to the popular press, especially as depreciation is already a major issue for these cars in the UK. Very surprised to find this on this car at just over three years old.


One week after initially contacting my local VW dealer, a rust bubble appeared on the driver's door, just below the window bottom edge. Thankfully VW UK have agreed to repair both doors under warranty. The car is booked in next Monday with a courtesy car being provided for a week. 

In the interim, only last week, the centre air vent cover has stuck in the open position. As it is stuck open and usable it is going to stay that way. I don't see the point in paying to simply have the walnut cover open and close. The side ones still open and close perfectly. So far not so impressed with the build quality having previously owned an Audi A4 before the Phaeton and a Saab convertible before the Audi this car hasn't impressed me. Lovely though it is to drive, I will have to see how we get on over the next year or so. In the past I have generally kept my cars for around 8 years when buying them around 3 years old. This one may have to go early.


----------



## h6vfr (May 12, 2015)

*Rusting Phaeton*



h6vfr said:


> One week after initially contacting my local VW dealer, a rust bubble appeared on the driver's door, just below the window bottom edge. Thankfully VW UK have agreed to repair both doors under warranty. The car is booked in next Monday with a courtesy car being provided for a week.
> 
> In the interim, only last week, the centre air vent cover has stuck in the open position. As it is stuck open and usable it is going to stay that way. I don't see the point in paying to simply have the walnut cover open and close. The side ones still open and close perfectly. So far not so impressed with the build quality having previously owned an Audi A4 before the Phaeton and a Saab convertible before the Audi this car hasn't impressed me. Lovely though it is to drive, I will have to see how we get on over the next year or so. In the past I have generally kept my cars for around 8 years when buying them around 3 years old. This one may have to go early.


So I had the two driver's side doors repaired in 2015 for free by VW. The repair came with a three year guarantee. Just over three years later, more rust bubbles appeared on both driver's side doors. VW UK stated the repair in 2015 was a goodwill repair, not a warranty repair and as they are outside the 3 year warranty, they will not repair them again. That was May 2019. I went to the Motor Ombudsman, the initial adjudicator ruled in my favour. VW requested a review, and the adjudicator ruled in my favour again. Now VW are appealing to the actual ombudsman. That is the system we have here, an adjudicator considers the case first and if the parties do not accept the decision then they can request the ombudsman give a final decision. So I am awaiting that final decision. If that is not in my favour, then I may have to take it to Court. 

However, in the interim period, I have now noted a rust bubble on my nearside front door. Problem with that, is that it has had some bodywork, where my wife scraped a parked car, so that definitely won't be covered by VW. That repair was carried out in March 2017, so it seems these doors only have a lifespan of being rust free for just over three years! How ridiculous is that. 

As per one of my earlier posts, my central air vent sticks open or closed. I can help it open or close by gently pushing it as the right time. Not too hard, or you'll break the cogs. I just do it gently whilst the actual system is trying to open or close them and it works fine for me. Other than that, I have now had the car for over five years and it has covered around 87,000 miles, so it is just over eight years old now. I do love it as a car, just those two issues that have caused me concern, which is a shame. I can live the the air vent issue, but the rust is just not acceptable!


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a lot of sympathy for you. My old 2011 Phaeton had 3 doors resprayed in 2014 just before the warranty expired. The corrosion started reappearing in 2017 on the rear door top. I just ended up paying VW to repair the door. The door started to bubble again within 6 months, so they did it again. It amazes me that they can’t do a proper repair. Good luck with the Ombudsman and your time in court.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, it's not just VW. My pal's Audi A8 has aluminium door skins, and exactly the same happened.

Maybe there was a systematic aluminium problem at both the Zwickau-Mosel and Neckarsulm factories.

I had my Phaeton's doors repainted or replaced twice too, but fortunately under the 12-year anti-corrosion warranty.

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Do any of the paint shops in the UK offer a lifetime warranty? I was somewhat surprised to find that they do here, and the place that painted my front bumper (after the dealer broke it) did actually honour it when the paint started to flake a few years after they did it. That was probably 5 or 6 years ago and it's been fine since.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I have bubbles on one of my rear doors just under the chrome trim area.

It was like that when I bought my W12 eight years ago and is not apparently any worse that I can see.

I knew it when I bought it, and with all the other cosmetic flaws in the paint and body on the exterior I told myself I will just fix it all when I get the car repainted……

And here it is eight years later and I still have not got around to that yet…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Perhaps it all depends on whether the same paint company has the same ownership and upholds 'old fashioned' values. Surprisingly, I had a stainless steel exhaust on an old 4x4 with a 'lifetime warranty' here in UK that failed after 14 years, and the company replaced it without question.

I'm not quite so picky with the Phaeton as I was, I can tolerate a few blemishes (they don't show up much because the paint colours are so deep).

Still, I haven't driven the Phaeton for a few weeks what with Lockdown and moving other cars around to be in convenient places for relatives to borrow, but I still had a lovely reunion with it today and a comfortable smile on my face to be back on the road with it.

And that's even with a choice of two EVs, with instant response and vivid acceleration (the Phaeton's turbos take all of three and a half seconds to spin up before takeoff, like one of Elon's rocket engines) but I forgive it easily. 

Chris


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

h6vfr said:


> So I had the two driver's side doors repaired in 2015 for free by VW. The repair came with a three year guarantee. Just over three years later, more rust bubbles appeared on both driver's side doors. VW UK stated the repair in 2015 was a goodwill repair, not a warranty repair and as they are outside the 3 year warranty, they will not repair them again. That was May 2019. I went to the Motor Ombudsman, the initial adjudicator ruled in my favour. VW requested a review, and the adjudicator ruled in my favour again. Now VW are appealing to the actual ombudsman. That is the system we have here, an adjudicator considers the case first and if the parties do not accept the decision then they can request the ombudsman give a final decision. So I am awaiting that final decision. If that is not in my favour, then I may have to take it to Court.
> 
> However, in the interim period, I have now noted a rust bubble on my nearside front door. Problem with that, is that it has had some bodywork, where my wife scraped a parked car, so that definitely won't be covered by VW. That repair was carried out in March 2017, so it seems these doors only have a lifespan of being rust free for just over three years! How ridiculous is that.
> 
> As per one of my earlier posts, my central air vent sticks open or closed. I can help it open or close by gently pushing it as the right time. Not too hard, or you'll break the cogs. I just do it gently whilst the actual system is trying to open or close them and it works fine for me. Other than that, I have now had the car for over five years and it has covered around 87,000 miles, so it is just over eight years old now. I do love it as a car, just those two issues that have caused me concern, which is a shame. I can live the the air vent issue, but the rust is just not acceptable!


My current P has had all doors repainted twice under warranty. The last time was about 4 years ago. I'd be interested to hear what the ombudsman says as it may set a precedent.


----------



## Dr Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

Well i had all 4 doors replaced in 2015 under VW warranty but I had to pay 10% and was a little disgruntled when just over a year later the very same problem occurred.

VW inspected the work and confirmed the work was carried out correctly so showing the dpors they supplied as defective.

They offered only 30% towards the replacement (now quoted at >£10k inc VAT) or £5k part ex towards a new VW, laughable really.

So having paid the initial 10% on my credit card in case of such a reoccurrence I applied to Lloyds under S75 but they wouldn't pay up because my cars value is less than my claim. 

After a long and drawn out appeal to the Financial Ombudsman they have sided with me on the basis that I can require specific performance of the contract to supply and install doors of satisfactory quality and that the value of my car is irrelevant. 

Lloyds have accepted and will repay once I provide the invoice.

Now in the process of booking back in to get my 12.5 yr old P the new doors it deserves.

Even if it was ready for the breakers I'd have it done out of principle!

Never give up...

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## h6vfr (May 12, 2015)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> My current P has had all doors repainted twice under warranty. The last time was about 4 years ago. I'd be interested to hear what the ombudsman says as it may set a precedent.


So a 10 out of 10 for DLG Auto Services, they had repaired the nearside doors on my Phaeton in March 2017. I emailed them a photo of the fault on one of the nearside doors that they had repaired, they asked me to bring it in for the work to be carried out, no issues at all. Even gave me a courtesy car without question, although it was only in for a couple of days. Got another 5 year warranty from today on that work! So it will be over the 12 years that VW don't even honour! 

The other VW approved bodywork company could learn a thing or two from DLG Auto Services, shame DLG only do insurance work and no private work. 

Still waiting to hear from The Motor Ombudsman, but I will send a further email to them, copying in VW shaming VW in the way they are dealing with this by comparison to DLG! 

It is a clear manufacturing fault and they know it but are trying their best to avoid liability. 

They must hate people like me that keep cars for longer than just 2 or 3 years.


----------



## h6vfr (May 12, 2015)

Well, the Motor Ombudsman gave the final ruling in my favour. Two off-side doors to be fully repaired by VW. VW UK arranged for my local VW garage to give a quote for the repair and then decided they would rather buy the car back from me. I expect they figured, if I kept it another three years, the risk was that the rust would come back and they'd have to repair it again. I turned down the first offer which they increased it by a further £1,500 and so on reflection I accepted the payment and gave them the car back. They sold it through an auction site and it is now up for sale at another garage for £500 more than I was paid, which I am very happy with. I don't know if the new garage has fixed the rust problems. I am now looking to get a replacement car. As I have said in previous posts, I expect that as most people change cars more regularly than me, any new purchasers are fobbed off as it is easy to say, the vehicle has previously had bodywork and so is not covered by the warranty.


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

h6vfr said:


> Well, the Motor Ombudsman gave the final ruling in my favour. Two off-side doors to be fully repaired by VW. VW UK arranged for my local VW garage to give a quote for the repair and then decided they would rather buy the car back from me. I expect they figured, if I kept it another three years, the risk was that the rust would come back and they'd have to repair it again. I turned down the first offer which they increased it by a further £1,500 and so on reflection I accepted the payment and gave them the car back. They sold it through an auction site and it is now up for sale at another garage for £500 more than I was paid, which I am very happy with. I don't know if the new garage has fixed the rust problems. I am now looking to get a replacement car. As I have said in previous posts, I expect that as most people change cars more regularly than me, any new purchasers are fobbed off as it is easy to say, the vehicle has previously had bodywork and so is not covered by the warranty.


Wow, I'm surprised they would rather pay for the car rather than paint the doors. How old was the car ?
Glad you're happy with the deal.


----------



## Raven23c (Apr 8, 2016)

I've just replaced my right hand rear door with a second-hand one that I bought off ebay, worked out cheaper than getting it stripped and resprayed.


----------



## Melvivio (Feb 12, 2017)

H6vfr Glad you are happy with the offer. For them it is also the most easy way to weasel out. A shame really, that real quality honest repair work is deemed too difficult, costly and overall unfavorable to just buying the car back. Signs of the time I suppose.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Wow, I'm surprised they would rather pay for the car rather than paint the doors. How old was the car ?
> Glad you're happy with the deal.


They did teh same for me about 5 years ago. They actually replaced all 4 doors on mine then 18 months later 3 were bubbling again so they bought the car. it sounds like this might now be the default path as it costs them less.. ( say 3K for buyout, 2 k back through auction with no comeback )


----------

